
Coffee drinkers are more likely to live longer, according to large study - cpncrunch
https://nationalpost.com/life/food/coffee-drinkers-are-more-likely-to-live-longer-according-to-study-of-half-a-million-people
======
polski-g
They should do this study, but control for genes.

This one, in particular:
[https://www.snpedia.com/index.php/Rs762551](https://www.snpedia.com/index.php/Rs762551)

------
cpncrunch
Title edited to fit.

